# ISO - Homemade Bisquick recipe



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

There was a recent thread about chicken-fried steak with Bisquick and it got me to thinking. We don't have Bisquick, that's not something that I'd normally buy. Does someone have a recipe to make your own Bisquick or a reasonable substitute?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ingredients:
8 cups Flour
1 1/4 cup Nonfat Dry Milk
1/4 cup Baking Powder
1 tablespoon Salt
2 cups Shortening


Directions:

Combine flour, milk, baking powder and salt. Cut in shortening. Store in tightly closed container in cool place. 

Use anywhere Bisquick or other biscuit baking mix is called for

This recipe for Homemade Bisquick Mix serves/makes 11.25 cups

******************

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
9 cups Flour -- sifted
1/3 cup Baking powder
1 cup Powdered milk + 2 TB
4 teaspoons Salt
1 3/4 cups Vegetable shortening

Sift all dry ingredients. Cut shortening into flour until mixture
resembles coarse cornmeal. Store well covered in a cool, dry place. You can
use this for waffles, pancakes, biscuits and for coating chicken. No sugar
has been added to this recipe so that you can add what you want for the
individual needs of your finished product.


******************

5 pounds all purpose flour 
3/4 cup baking powder 
3 T. salt 
2 cups powdered milk 
1 T. cream of tartar 
4 cups shortening = 2 lbs. 
1/2 cup sugar (optional) 
Sift all dry ingredients together 3 times. 
Cut in shortening until mix is consistency of corn meal.
Store in covered container at room temperature. 
Try to use up within six months or so. 

******************


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

The recipes look easy to prepare and are items usually on hand. Now, what do you do to it to use it? How much water, egg, or what?


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

You can search online for Bisquick (or baking mix) recipes. To make biscuits, use 1-2 c. of mix and enough milk to make the dough "workable." I usually make drop biscuits as they are easier...

-Joy


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Just keep in mind that these kinds of convenient mixes can harbor some pretty rotten molds if kept too long. Keeping them in the freezer helps.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

From King Arthur Flour:

*A Quick Mix: The Basic Mix And What To Do With It*

"Quick and easy" -- aren't those just the most typical buzzwords of the day? "Quick Mix," making a basic dry mix that's the base for a variety of baked goods, is a concept that's been around for a long time. We've done articles on it in the past, but have recently seen renewed interest so thought it was time to revisit the subject. Quick Mix is great to bring along in the RV or camper, on the sailboat, or to your vacation home. It's an easy way to make scones, muffins, biscuits or pancakes in just a few minutes. "Quick and easy" â there are those words again! -- S.G

*INGREDIENTS*
9 cups (2 1/2 pounds) unbleached all-purpose flour*
5 tablespoons (2 3/8 ounces) double-acting baking powder**
5 teaspoons (1 ounce) salt (extra-fine, if you have it)
1 1/2 cups (7 3/4 ounces) Baker's Special Dry Milk, non-fat dry milk, or dried buttermilk powder (we like to use 3/4 cup each dry milk and buttermilk powder)
1/3 cup (2 1/2 ounces) sugar
1 1/2 cups (9 1/2 ounces) vegetable shortening (use butter-flavored if you like)

*Substitute 100% white whole wheat flour for up to half of the unbleached all-purpose flour, if you wish. However, this substitution will cut into the mix's storage time. Whole wheat flour deteriorates quickly when stored at room temperature, especially when it's warm out. So a mix made partly with whole wheat will only keep for a week or two at room temperature, though it'll last longer when stored in the freezer.

**Most baking powder you can buy in the store is double-acting; you'd have to really work to find a single-acting baking powder, so don't stress over making sure the baking powder you pluck off the supermarket shelf is the "right" one.

INSTRUCTIONS
Measure all of the dry ingredients into a large bowl, whisking them together to blend. Cut in the shortening till well-blended, using a pastry fork or blender, your fingers, or a mixer. Note: An easy way to do this is to put about 1/3 of the flour mixture, and all of the shortening, into the work bowl of a food processor, and pulse to blend; it'll take just a few seconds. Then stir in the rest of the flour. Or place about 1/3 of the flour mixture, and all of the shortening, into a mixing bowl, and mix at low speed, adding the remaining flour mixture when the flour and shortening have formed very fine crumbs. Store the mix in plastic bags or an airtight container for up to 1 month (longer in the freezer). Yield: 14 cups mix.

Notes

When measuring the mix for a recipe, be sure to fluff it up first. It'll compact as it sits, and therefore it's easy to use too much. Each cup of mix should weigh 4 1/2 ounces. Luckily the following recipes are very forgiving; if the dough ends up feeling dry, just add a bit extra water or milk.

For real ease when camping, I measure the amount I'll need for various recipes into bags. I include dried eggs, for any eggs called for, as well as any flavor powders or dried fruits. Use a marker to write on the bag exactly what needs to be added, as well as the baking instructions (to save you searching for a recipe that's most likely at home on the counter!) Also, when you're ready to bake, use the bag as a bowl. Use a wide-mouth bag, one that can be placed in a bowl to steady it at the campsite. Open the bag, place it in a bowl, add liquid ingredients, mix, and when you're done, throw the bag away -- there's almost no cleanup! When you're packing up to go, it may seem like a lot of work; but when you're vacationing, all the preparation is well worth it!

Remember to bring along a small bag of flour for flouring your work surface (crude as it may be!) as well as a can of non-stick baking spray.

See recipes for Quick Mix Biscuits, Quick Mix Scones, Quick Mix Pancakes or Waffles, Quick Mix Muffins and Quick Mix No-Knead Cinnamon Rolls

Just A Hint...One thing to remember with all of these Quick Mix products is that they're definitely meant to be enjoyed warm, right out of the oven (or off the griddle). Because of the relatively low percentage of fat to flour in the mix -- just about 25 percent, by weight, as opposed to cake, which often contains nearly equal amounts of fat and flour -- these biscuits, muffins and rolls tend to harden up quickly as they cool. Fat (butter, shortening, cheese, eggs, milk, etc.) is what keeps baked goods soft and tender; when it plays a minor role, fresh-from-the-oven is your best bet.

NUTRITION
This recipe reprinted from The Baking Sheet (r) (Vol. XII, No5, Summer 2001 issue). The Baking Sheet is a newsletter published six times a year by The Baker's Catalogue(r), P.O. Box 876, Norwich, Vermont 05055. (The Baking Sheet and The Baker's Catalogue are both registered trademarks of The Baker's Catalogue, Inc.)
http://kingarthurflour.com/recipes/getrecipe.php/id/R943


King Arthur Quick Mix Recipes


*Biscuits (Rolled)*
2 C. mix
Â½ C. cold water (about 12 biscuits)

Preheat oven to 450Â°F. Put the mix in a mixing bowl and pour the cold water over the surface. With a fork, blend the two together, taking no more than 20 seconds. Turn the dough out onto a floured surface and gently knead it 10 times. Shape the dough into a flattened round and with a floured rolling pin (or your fingertips), roll it out until itâs between Â½ and Â¾ inch thick. Dip a biscuit cutter in flour and press straight down into the dough without twisting. Gather up leftover dough and roll it out again. Cut more biscuits. Bake for 14 minutes.


*Biscuits (Drop)*
2 c. mix
Â¾ C. water

Drop by heaping tablespoonful onto a lightly floured baking sheet or into a greased muffin tin (for slightly moister and more regular biscuits). Bake as for rolled biscuits.


*Scones*

1 C. mix
Â¼ C. water

For Sweet Scones add per cup mix:
Â¼ C. fruit such as blueberries, chopped cranberries, apples or peaches, raisins
1 t. favorite spice
Â½ C. nuts or seeds
Â½ t. grated lemon or orange peel (or 3-4 drops lemon or orange oil added to water)
(For a special treat add &#8531; t. vanilla, 1 T. sugar and &#8531; C. chocolate chips along with some pecans or walnuts.)

For Savory Scones add per cup mix:
&#8531; C. grated cheese
1 t. fresh or &#8531; t. dried herbs
Â¼ C. chopped bacon or other cured meat

Preheat oven to 450Â°F. Add any Sweet or Savory extras to the dry mix before adding the wet ingredients. Mix, knead and roll as you would biscuits. Traditionally cut into wedges, which avoids waste. Place on a lightly floured baking sheet or pizza pan and bake for about 15 minutes.


*Muffins*
2 C. mix
&#8531; C. sugar (about 3 T. per cup of mix)
1 egg
1 C. water
See Scones for extra ingredient suggestions.

Preheat oven to 450Â°F. Put mix in a mixing bowl. Blend in the sugar. Add any dry extra ingredients. Beat the egg with the water and stir gently into the mix, taking only 20 seconds. This is important. No matter how lumpy, resist the temptation to stir until the lumps are gone. Using a &#8531; cup measure or a cookie scoop, fill greased or paper lined muffin tin Â½ to &#8532; full. Bake for about 15 minutes. To save even more time, mix up the batter and pour it into a greased 8â cake pan and bake for about 20 minutes.


*Coffeecake*
Topping
1 C. pecans or walnuts, chopped or ground
Â½ C. packed brown sugar
2 t. cinnamon

Mix nuts with brown sugar and spice. Set aside.

Batter
3 C. baking mix
Â½ C. sugar
1&#8531; C. water
2 eggs

Preheat oven to 350Â°F. Mix the batter together as described for Muffins. Grease the bottom and sides of a tube pan. Put about Â½ the batter in the bottom. Sprinkle &#8531; of the topping over this and swirl it in gently with a fork. Put the remaining batter on top and sprinkle on 1/3 of the topping. Bake for 25 to 30 minutes. Let the coffeecake cool for about 10 minutes after it has baked. Turn it out onto a serving platter; sprinkle on the remaining topping and serve.


*Pancakes*
1 egg
1 to 1 Â¼ C. water
2 C. baking mix (lightly spooned into measuring cup)

In a mixing bowl, beat the egg and water together until the mixture is light. Stir in the mix until it is just moistened, about 20 seconds. Preheat griddle and grease it lightly if necessary. When the griddle is the right temperature, pour Â¼ cup measure or large cookie or ice cream scoop of batter onto griddle, leaving room for expansion. Turn the pancakes when a few of the bubbles that appear on the surface donât fill in. The second side will cook in about half the time the first side takes.


*Waffles*

The pancake recipe can be used to make waffles. Grease the iron before each waffle using a pastry brush with shortening or nonstick vegetable spray. Waffles usually cook in 2 to 4 minutes. When steam stops pour out from under the lid, check to see if itâs done. If the top doesnât want to lift up, it probably needs another minute or two. A well seasoned iron with âlet goâ of the waffle when itâs done. Waffles are best eaten right from the iron if you like them crisp. They tend to soften if you stockpile them like pancakes.



Pancake and Waffle Extras
1 t. cinnamon (per cup of mix) directly to the mix
Â½ cup (per cup of mix) mashed or chopped bananas, berries or other fruits.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Thank you everyone. Once again, you've all come through to help!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I have a recipe I want to try that calls for Bisquick, so I searched for homemade Bisquick mix, and found this thread, and this one: http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=226480

My question is, all these Bisquick mixes call for dry milk. Do they mean instant or non-instant milk? It could make a huge difference in the recipe to use the wrong one. I only have non-instant dry milk.

Instant dry milk takes 1/3 cup of powder to make a cup of milk. Non-instant only takes 2 Tbs. So you can see what a difference there is in the two.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

ladycat said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but I have a recipe I want to try that calls for Bisquick, so I searched for homemade Bisquick mix, and found this thread, and this one: http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=226480
> 
> My question is, all these Bisquick mixes call for dry milk. Do they mean instant or non-instant milk? It could make a huge difference in the recipe to use the wrong one. I only have non-instant dry milk.
> 
> Instant dry milk takes 1/3 cup of powder to make a cup of milk. Non-instant only takes 2 Tbs. So you can see what a difference there is in the two.


Wow...I never thought about it! Interesting question... I used to make my own Bisquick and I always used Saco brand, dried buttermilk powder and always had great results. 

Sorry I can't be of more help.

RVcook


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

ladycat said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but I have a recipe I want to try that calls for Bisquick, so I searched for homemade Bisquick mix, and found this thread, and this one: http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=226480
> 
> My question is, all these Bisquick mixes call for dry milk. Do they mean instant or non-instant milk? It could make a huge difference in the recipe to use the wrong one. I only have non-instant dry milk.
> 
> Instant dry milk takes 1/3 cup of powder to make a cup of milk. Non-instant only takes 2 Tbs. So you can see what a difference there is in the two.


Wow...I never thought about it! Interesting question... I used to make my own Bisquick and I always used Saco brand, dried buttermilk powder and always had great results. 

Sorry I can't be of more help.

RVcook


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I use instant nonfat dry milk and/or Saco Dried buttermilk powder. I also make the mix above by weighing the ingredients in which eliminates the volume question. In LadyCat's example above 1/3 c. instant dry milk may weigh the same as 2 T. non instant.


----------



## SeedSister (May 25, 2003)

One of my favorite books is "Cheap Eating - How To Feed Your Family Well and Spend Less" by Pat Edwards. This book has recipes for do it yourself Bisquick, instant pudding mix, etc. It shows you how to buy in bulk and make several mixes, label and store for longest shelf life. It also has recipes for a weekly menu including what to do with the leftovers...very clever book and should be a part of every homemakers cookbook collection. You can get this book at Amazon for less than $5


----------



## SeedSister (May 25, 2003)

Also, I am seeking a recipe for a pizza crust that you pour. You make a liquid batter and you pour it on a greased pizza pan, bake about 12 minutes, and then let it cool a bit, add sauces and toppings and bake again. It makes an awesome thin crust that is out of this world. Anyone have the batter recipe for this?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Ashetec said:


> Also, I am seeking a recipe for a pizza crust that you pour. You make a liquid batter and you pour it on a greased pizza pan, bake about 12 minutes, and then let it cool a bit, add sauces and toppings and bake again. It makes an awesome thin crust that is out of this world. Anyone have the batter recipe for this?


Wow, that sounds fantastic! I hope someone has the recipe for it.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

This sounds interesting.....
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Pizza-Dough-I/Detail.aspx

Here is a link with the pourable pizza recipe and pictures....
http://www.pizzamaking.com/forum/index.php?topic=7924.0


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

SeedSister said:


> I am seeking two recipes. One is for a pizza crust that you make in a jar and shake. You pour it out on a baking pan and bake for twelve minutes and then pull it out and put toppings on it. It is pretty thin.


I can't help you with the second recipe, but I know this one and make it all the time. I never put mine in a jar and shook it, but I think that's a great idea.

Anyway, the recipe is here~
http://grandmaw.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=combination&action=display&thread=375


----------

